# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  "NUK KA ASNJE SHQIPTAR TE TEPERT"

## Tirana

Nga Nju Jorku, Hamdi DEGA

"Mjafton te udhetosh ne keto autostrada gjigande me tete kalime, mbi uren gjigande "Xhorxh Uashington Brixh" ndertuar mbi 85 vjet me pare, te shikosh sa me fanatizem e mbrojne natyren, te kuptosh mencurine, largpamesine dhe fuqine e ketij gjigandi qe quhet

Amerike" thote kryetari i delegacionit Hashim Thaci, ndersa makinat cajne drejt Bostonit. "Qe kur fitoi pavaresine Amerika para 228 vjetesh, prijesit e saj menduan e punuan per shekujt qe do vinin" nderhyn ne bisede prof.Hajredin Kuci, nenkryetari i delegacionit dhe i PDK-se. Nderkaq, modeli i SHBA-ve na kthehet ne nje model te perkryer per shtetin e Kosoves se pavarur. "Ky eshte kontributi dhe mesimi me i madh per ne, brezin e ri te politikaneve kosovare dhe shqiptare. Ndihma me e madhe qe na jep ky shtet gjigand, eshte pikerisht modeli juridik, politik dhe ekonomik per shtetin e Kosoves se pavarur. Ky eshte standarti kryesor dhe me i

rendesishmi qe ne duhet dhe do permbushim ne vendin tone" pohon Thaci.

Bostoni i Nolit dhe Konices - keshtjella e demokrateve

Ne horizont shfaqen konturet e qiellgerryesve te qytetit historik te Bostonit. Historik per amerikanet, po edhe per shqiptaret. Eshte vatra e dy korifejve te mendjes se shqiptareve jashte trojeve tona, Fan Nolit dhe Faik Konices. Vatra e tyre, por dhe e demokrateve amerikane, aty ku u lind dhe u rrit dinastia demokrate e Kenedeve, Xhonit, Robertit dhe Tedit. Pikerisht kjo vater demokrate dhe pjella e saj politike Partia Demokrate e SHBA-se i ftoi zyrtarisht ne Kuvendin e saj kryesor dhe delegacionin e Partise Demokratike te Kosoves. Eshte fakt, por dhe fat historik qe ne ditet me te veshtira per shqiptaret e Kosoves, ishin SHBA-te qe pa hezitim u vendosen ne krah te shqiptareve e te drejtave te tyre te ligjshme.

Kjo eshte nje arsye me shume qe shqiptaret e Kosoves e ne pergjithesi shqiptaret, jane populli me dashamires ndaj Amerikes.

Kuvendi, delegacioni shqiptar mes 500 te tjereve

Delegacioni i PDK-se bente pjese midis 500 miqve te nderuar nga e gjithe bota ne kete Kuvend te madh. Ish-Presidenti Bill Klinton pati nje takim shume te ngrohte me kryetarin e PDK-se Hashim Thaci. "Tani jemi ne fazen me te veshtire te luftes, per te fituar paqen, si na keni keshilluar ju miku i madh i nje populli te vogel. Jemi ne etapen e luftes per te ngritur ekonomine, kunder papunesise dhe kriminalitetit" deklaroi Thaci ne takimin me te. Edhe gjate takimit qe ai pati me Sekretaren e SHBA-ve Magdeline Allbright, ai theksoi se paqja dhe ekonomia, tashme jane pikesynimet e Kosoves. Por ne te gjitha takimet e shumta te kater diteve te Konventes se Partise Demokrate Amerikane ne Boston u theksua rendesia e pavaresise se Kosoves dhe ndertimi i nje shteti demokratik sipas modelit amerikan. Nderkaq, ato nuk ishin vetem biseda politike, por kishin ne thelbin e tyre edhe zhvillimet ekonomike e sociale, arsimore kulturore, shkencore e nga te gjitha pikat me nevralgjike te jetes ne Kosove. "Kosova kerkon dhe garanton cdo investim te huaj" deklaroi nga ana e tij Thaci ne keto takime.

Takime dhe me perfaqesues te komunitetit

Pervec takimeve me zyrtare amerikane, delegacioni i PDK-se pati takime edhe me perfaqesues te komunitetit shqiptar ne SHBA. Nje takim vellazeror ishte ai me rreth 100 shqiptare ne Oden Shqiptare te atdhetarit dhe biznesmenit Sali Gashi ne Flemington te Nju Xhersit. "Kosova eshte ne prag te zgjedhjeve te reja parlamentare qe do mbahen e tetor 2004" tha Thaci ne bashkebisedimin e ngrohte me perfaqesues te trevave shqiptare. Sipas tij, ato kane rendesi jetike per te ardhmen e Kosoves demokratike dhe te pavarur. Ato do percaktojne qeverisjen reale te Kosoves, pasi tani te gjitha institucionet qe nga Presidenti e deri ne nivel fshati kane vetem te drejte keshillimore, jo vendimore. "PDK-ja eshte per pergjegjesi e qeverisje reale dhe jo fiktive ne Kosove. Ajo ka qene dhe mbetet kunder cdo dhune e terrori politik apo psikologjik qe nxisin forca te caktuara ne Kosove" shtoi ai.

Po aq i rendesishem sa pjesemarrja ne luften clirimtare ose mbeshtetja e saj, eshte per PDK-ne dhe Kosoven sot vota per te fituar luften per paqe dhe per te ndertuar shtetin e Kosoves se lire e te pavarur. Nuk kemi shqiptare te nenes dhe te njerkes.

"Ne nuk jemi nga ata demokrate qe e heqin veten si te tille dhe e ngriten zerin ne kupe te qiellit kur OSBE-ja zgjodhi si kryetar te Komisionit Elektoral te Kosoves per zgjedhjet e ardhshme nje personalitet qe kishte kritikuar subjektin e tyre politik" shtoi Thaci. Sipas tij, jane kuzhinat qe nuk lane shpifje e sharje pa sajuar kunder UCK-se e luftetareve te lirise. Na quajten "dore e zgjatur e Beogradit", elemente te frustruar" e cfare nuk na quajten vetem sepse rrokem armet e luftuam per clirimin e atdheut te perbashket. Sipas Thacit, sot Kosova ndodhet ne udhekryq. Nga vota e Tetorit do varet jo vetem e ardhmja politike, por edhe e ardhmja ekonomike, progresi social, mireqenia e popullit. Jo pse

PDK ka nje shkop magjik me te cilin do krijoje bollek per te gjithe e vende pune per cilindo. Por se PDK eshte kunder teorive dhe praktikave marksiste leniniste te sundimit te perjetshem te nje partie apo te nje lideri cilido qofte ai. PDK-ja nuk eshte parti qe lindi mbi bazen e strukturave te vjetra dhe arkaike ish-komuniste te LKJ-se. Por PDK u lind dhe kalit ne llogoret e luftes per lirine dhe pavaresine e Kosoves. PDK-ja nuk eshte parti e salltaneteve dhe veseve mbreterore te liderve te saj. PDK eshte parti e luftes dhe punes. 

Zemra te vogla per oda te medha 

Por jo gjithe shqiptaret e Amerikes jane Sali Gash e Nazar Mehmet. Ka edhe shume shqiptare te tjere ne Amerike me te pasur se ata. Por zemrat e tyre jane qindfish me te vogla se ato te ketyre atdhetareve. Edhe me pak pritet t'i shohim ne te ardhmen. Ishte ajo zemer e vogel ndofta sa nje cent amerikan, qe ua ka zvogeluar edhe me shume odat. Nga Kosova apo Mali Zi, nga Shqiperia apo nga Maqedonia per turpin e tyre ata nuk dhane asnje cent per lirine e Kosoves. Ka ne Nju Jork e Amerike mbi njeqind shqiptare milionere ose multimilionere. Por ndjen keqardhje per ta kur meson se shumica e tyre nuk sakrifikuan asnje rent mujor te njerit prej qindra apartamenteve te dhena me qerate me te larta. Keta shqiptare me oda te medha e zemra te vogla nuk bene as nje te mijten e asaj qe bene kroatet ne kohen e luftes se Kninit kur brenda 10 ditesh shiten deri edhe krejt bizneset e tyre per te ndihmuar vellezerit e tyre per clirimin e tokave te veta nga thundra e Milloshevicit. Tre miliarde dollare pasuri i sakrifikuan per lirine e popullit te vet.

Mirupafshim ne Shtator!

"Megjithe zemer do kisha dashur te pranishem sonte gjithe shqiptaret e Amerikes" thote Sali Gashi. E pengesa eshte fare e thjeshte, oda te tilla shqiptare jane shume me te vogla se zemrat sqiptare. Si per te plotesuar kete deshire te mikpritesit te tij, para se te ndahet nga bashkatdhetaret e vet, Thaci ben premtimin se nga mesi i shtatorit do vije perseri ne Amerike e ashtu si kater vjet me pare do organizoje takime shume me te gjera me komunitetin shqiptar te Nju Jorkut, Ditrotit, Bostonit dhe shteteve te tjera te SHBA-se. Ishte nje takim i paharruar ne Oden Shqiptare te Sali Gashit qe po behet tradite edhe ketu ne Amerike. Sidoqofte Odat Shqiptare gati gjithnje mbeten me te vogla se zemrat shqiptare te mikpritjes " Bujrum: buke e kripe e zemer". Keto jane vatrat qe mbajne ndezur e fuqizojne zjarrin e Shqiptarise dhe ardhmerine e saj. "Nuk ka shqiptar te tepert" thekson Hashim Thaci perseri ndersa ndahet vellazerisht me vellezerit e vet nga Kosova, nga Shqiperia, nga Mali i Zi, nga Maqedonia.

----------

